# New Cayman base model



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Anyone happen to notice this on German Car Fans today? Very tempting.

http://www.worldcarfans.com/news.cf.../new-porsche-cayman-sports-coupe-base-version


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

The base Cayman is even up on the Porsche USA website.

Curb weight: 2866 lbs
0-60: 5.8 seconds

http://www.porsche.com/all/centreforward/usa.aspx

I think I want one! :thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Saw one on the road in La Jolla the other day. Gorgeous. Tiny too.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

My one reservation about the base Cayman is that the price delta verses the Boxter is about the same as with their S counterparts. Yet, the HP delta is less with the base models - only about 5 additional HP.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I really liked the way they looked and their stats until I got to drive one in person, it's not that impressive but that may be just because I'm spoilt with real Porsches.


----------



## M Style III (May 6, 2006)

I happened to be at the Porsche dealership for the release of the Cayman. There were several cars available for test drives, some of which were pre-sold. 

After a quick dog/pony show, some free coffee and sandwiches, I was able to take a Cayman out for my impression (which was overall positive).

While I was impressed with the feel of the car, it too struck me as a little bit high for the $ to HP ratio. For $10-15k more, you're getting close to 911 territory, but it stills feels like a Boxster. But for that $ amount difference, it would not make a deal for me.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Cayman, or Cayman S?



M Style III said:


> I happened to be at the Porsche dealership for the release of the Cayman. There were several cars available for test drives, some of which were pre-sold.
> 
> After a quick dog/pony show, some free coffee and sandwiches, I was able to take a Cayman out for my impression (which was overall positive).
> 
> While I was impressed with the feel of the car, it too struck me as a little bit high for the $ to HP ratio. For $10-15k more, you're getting close to 911 territory, but it stills feels like a Boxster. But for that $ amount difference, it would not make a deal for me.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd still like a new Boxster S... 

--J.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

$50K to buy a bottom of the line car from a manufacturer?:dunno: I like the looks of the new Cayman S and thought about it while I was in California last week but the power figures weren't all there for me for the amount payed on that car. If it had a little more power then It would have had me sold..


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I do too, but I'm not too sure how happy I'll be with a convertable. I like the secure, quiet feeling of a steel hardtop.



JonathanIT said:


> I'd still like a new Boxster S...
> 
> --J.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Just consider that the car weighs a lot less than BMWs. What you get with Porsche is incredible handling and road feel too.



stylinexpat said:


> $50K to buy a bottom of the line car from a manufacturer?:dunno: I like the looks of the new Cayman S and thought about it while I was in California last week but the power figures weren't all there for me for the amount payed on that car. If it had a little more power then It would have had me sold..


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> $50K to buy a bottom of the line car from a manufacturer?:dunno: I like the looks of the new Cayman S and thought about it while I was in California last week but the power figures weren't all there for me for the amount payed on that car. If it had a little more power then It would have had me sold..


A bit more power and a lot less price. Since I am not interested in buying a bare bones track car, every Cayman S I configure on the Porsche site seems to come in at $65-70k or more. I would imagine that fairly basic options will add substantially to the price of the base Cayman as well. For my purposes (and the income that I'm willing to devote to that purpose), both of those cars are overpriced.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> A bit more power and a lot less price. Since I am not interested in buying a bare bones track car, every Cayman S I configure on the Porsche site seems to come in at $65-70k or more. I would imagine that fairly basic options will add substantially to the price of the base Cayman as well. For my purposes (and the income that I'm willing to devote to that purpose), both of those cars are overpriced.


$65-70K is cheap compared to the rest of the world where for example in Taiwan it would be double that easily:yikes: I drove my cousin's Carrers S before he sold it which was a 2005 or 2006 model year and I thought it was great. The feedback from the steering wheel was just awesome. It is definitely a car to want to own if one has the money or can afford one but forking out $50K and know that you are forking our $50K for a base model is not a good feeling to me. For $50K, I want the best car that manufacturer has to offer me for that car. I have not driven teh Cayman S and can't comment on one until I have driven one, I would like one day to have the chance to test drive one and hope that one day Porsche will offer more power in that car


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Not only are they expensive, but the resale (and the lease residuals) suck.



Cliff3 said:


> A bit more power and a lot less price. Since I am not interested in buying a bare bones track car, every Cayman S I configure on the Porsche site seems to come in at $65-70k or more. I would imagine that fairly basic options will add substantially to the price of the base Cayman as well. For my purposes (and the income that I'm willing to devote to that purpose), both of those cars are overpriced.


----------



## SWISS (Apr 3, 2005)

I like it. Maybe in 10 years I can afford one.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I think I'll wait for the convertible version...it should be a few thousand more, but I'm sure it will be nice.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Robert A said:


> Not only are they expensive, but the resale (and the lease residuals) suck.


How does one figure the resale value of a car that's so new? :dunno:

--J.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

JonathanIT said:


> How does one figure the resale value of a car that's so new? :dunno:
> 
> --J.


Well, with Porsche's the future resale is forecast based upon the number or recent dental school admissions in the past 1-2 years.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Robert A said:


> Just consider that the car weighs a lot less than BMWs. What you get with Porsche is incredible handling and road feel too.


Cayman: 1,300 kg, 2,890 lb
Z4 3.0si Coupe: 1,320 kg, 2,905 lb
Cayman S: 1,415 kg, 3,120 lb

Boxster: 1,295 kg, 2,855 lb
Z4 3.0si Roadster: 1,310 kg, 2,887 lb
Boxster S: 1,345 kg, 2,965 lb

All weights exclude the 75 kg EU offset, so I am comparing like with like.

The BMWs, with performance somewhere between the two Porches, are in the middle of both.

:dunno:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

stylinexpat said:


> $50K to buy a bottom of the line car from a manufacturer?:dunno:


Yeah, BMW would never charge $50k for their entry-level model. Oh wait . . .


----------

